# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  Will paired up rams seperate?

## christopher.wtc

Hi to all,

Will like to ask, will a paired up Germans ram separate after sometime. I noticed my rams stays and swims together when the lights are on. During the night, I noticed that they sleep separately in different areas of the tank. I don't mean to compair them as husband and wife but is this normal?

----------


## Jitticus

from my experience, ram pair bonds are a fickle thing. One minute they are fine and loving, the next minute, they could be chasing each other away. In general, I've noticed that every pair has its own unique characteristics (I have 3 pairs at the moment and each is different). As long as they aren't causing much damage to each other, all should be ok.

----------


## fishking

Dont think that it is a cause for concern. My pair up angel fish also sleep separately. ...eat separately and also swim separately sometimes. But when they want to mate, they will always know how to look for each other. :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## joopsg

That depends on the tank and tankmates.

----------

